# WexTech Answer Works



## rahjr2 (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone ever heard of WexTech Answer Works? What value is it?
rahjr2


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes, I've heard of it and have it on my work pc. It came with some other program. I think it has to do with Help files where you can search by asking a question.


----------



## gahbahj (Mar 29, 2008)

for anyone else wondering.. this is also installed by Intuit programs Quicken & TurboTax which i installed the past few months. i guess its supposed to help non/bad English speakers use help by asking questions as best they can. i dont need it, so i've uninstalled them.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

gahbahj said:


> i guess its supposed to help non/bad English speakers use help by asking questions as best they can.


Doesn't have anything to do with non/bad English speakers -- it uses a natural language interface so you can search using everyday language. This might actually make searching _harder_ for non/bad English (or whatever language) speakers as they often don't use "Natural" grammar
It's available in the following languages:
English
Dutch
French
German
Italian
Japanese
Portuguese
Spanish​
It can be uninstalled, but may impair or disable Help searching in the application with which it was installed.

Jerry


----------

